# Dog Stomach Gurgle & Weak Legs



## Alethea

Alrighty, where do I start? I would say over this past week, my 10 year old female Chihuahua x Rat Terrier mix has been acting rather odd. Now being with her everyday and knowing how she acts, I am getting odd vibes from the way she is carrying herself. For example, normally when company comes over, she jumps up and barks until the guest reaches down and pets her. But the past few times we had company she hasn't been caring that people are entering 'her' house. Last night she jumped up and her legs literally gave out from underneath her and she fell on the floor, to lay there for a moment like she didn't know what happened. She has been slipping a lot, from this leg giving out and almost fell down our flight of basement steps. I read about something with small dogs spines, but I ran my hand down her spine and she didn't yip like it was hurting if that was the problem? 

About the stomach gurgling, she threw up a couple times the other day, proceeding to get sick on my lap while my boyfriend had his friends over. She didn't get sick yesterday or today, yet. But this morning her stomach was gurgling, a noise that could be heard clear across the room. This was no hungry stomach grumbling or a throw up noise, but made me feel sick myself. Anyone know what could cause that to happen once in a while? I don't change her diet and this doesn't happen after eating bones or her canned food. >< 

Help would be appreciated. 
I am also working on something for the stairs, so she cannot fall off the sides or fall between the stairs, because she is small enough to slip through there. 
Thanks you. <3


----------



## chi-moo

My chihuahua(6yrs old) passed away back in May 2010 due to a medical condition. His legs used to give out too. The vet suggested it was "slipping knees" where the knee cap slides out of place. This could be what is wrong or it could be from her age.

To help with her stomach you could try some cooked rice with chicken. After my chihuahua had surgery, the vet recommended rice and chicken to help calm the stomach.

I hope she starts to feel better soon!


----------



## Zhaneel

I don't know what to tell you about the legs slipping, but the chicken and rice suggestion is a good one. If by some chance she is allergic to chicken (like my dog is), rice and Greek yogurt are a good combination as well. And you can in fact give dogs regular old human Pepto-Bismol tablets to help settle their stomachs. I hope that helps!


----------



## PandaBee

Our Great Dane got pancreatitis when she was a couple of years old, and our vet said to give her a turkey baster full of pepto to calm her stomach and stop the vomiting. It is perfectly safe for animals.


----------



## begoodtoanimals

take her to a vet!


----------



## Alethea

begoodtoanimals said:


> take her to a vet!


Well... do you not think that was my next step? The point of posting on a forum is to ask questions about things that are not a medical emergency ;0) 
-----------------------
And thanks for the advice everyone else. I will have to try the chicken and rice thing. I think the problem with her stomach was this type of dog food that was flavored as spagetti and meatballs, which had a red tomato sauce. After figuring that is something that bothers my boyfriends stomach with his unknown stomach condition, I figured that might bother a dogs belly too. So I stopped giving that to her and the past few weeks no stomach gurgling. Also I did not know that you could give PB to a dog, I will keep that in mind for the future, thank you. 

Her legs still wabble here and there, but are nothing like when I posted this. I figure that it could be the knee slipping. I am considering taking her to the vet within the next couple of weeks, after my cat goes for her skin condition.


----------

